# Sugar-Free year 2009



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I mentioned in another thread that I was going to give up sugar for a year. I did it two years ago and felt wonderful!! Since then I let myself get hooked again. I've read that sugar addiction can be as powerful as drug addiction. I would say that the long term affects to your body are just as harmful.
In my year without sugar I enjoyed these health benifits:
Weight loss
Improved eyesight
No colds or flu
clear skin
PMS eliminated
sunburn resistance
pest resistance
poisin ivy resistance
no bleeding gums
energy
needed less sleep
Anyone want to join me this year in breaking free of sugar addiction? We could share tips and encourage one another. I'll offer advice on what has worked for me.
Anyone up to the challenge?


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I just thought I should clarify what I mean by sugar free in case anyone is tempted to throw their hands up and say they would die without sweets. Besides, how could anyone possibly live without chocolate??? I'll let you know what I'm doing to tame my sweet tooth.
In my year without sugar I eliminated any form of pure cane sugar, fructose, beet sugar, and any other highly processed form of sweetener. Instead, I consumed sweets containing raw honey, date sugar, dehydrated cane sugar called Rapadura and maple syrup.
It is important to use only raw honey. Common honey you buy at the grocery store is usually made by bees that have been fed fructose. Their honey is very similar to fructose, after all, you are what you eat. The rapadura sugar is basically the raw sugar cane before the healthy molasses part is removed. You may already know that the molasses part is sold in health food stores because it is full of the minerals and iron in sugar cane. It is more like brown sugar. All of these sugar substitutes offer some health benefits, but in large amounts they can still upset your blood sugar. I use less than what the recipe calls for.
Beware about substituting with artificial sweetners. Besides the health risks they pose, they actually increase your sugar cravings.
For chocolate I make things with cocoa in it or I buy very dark chocolate from the health food store. Dagoba makes their eclipse bar with I believe has about 87% dark chocolate. The more chocolate, the less sugar to spike your blood.You can also find treats sweetened with honey at your health food stores.


----------



## TakDwn (Oct 30, 2008)

I would be interested in finding out more about this, and joining you in the '12 step program'.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

It would be really hard for me if not impossible. My craving for sweets is too much. I applaud you for doing it! Some major willpower.


----------



## solaceofwinter (Oct 29, 2008)

i think i would probably die. 
let us know how it goes!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Give up white flour too,its even more toxic!
Processed food=garbage/poison.


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

FYI

Do you know the number one disease among children in America at the ages of ten too fifteen today????

Diabedes


----------



## Washkeeton (Oct 18, 2008)

Where are you on using things like Xyletol made from birch. 

Im starting back on my food allergy restrictions starting Jan 1 and will be cutting out all kinds of foods...

I will have to look for this product Rapadura. Ive never heard of it. 

I am allergic to milk and milk products, cane sugar, wheat, gluten, eggs and a few other things. The only allergen that causes me problems with breathing is the eggs. The rest is systemic problems, like arthritis, colitis, etc.


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Magnus, you're absolutely right about the white flour. It's just as addictive and acts the same in many ways as sugar in your body. I have noticed that whenever I lower my sugar intake, my craving for white flour goes up.

Washkeeton, I'm suspicious about Xylitol. The reading I've done about it leaves me concerned. I chose my sweetners based on what has been used by man for centuries using very little processing. They can still be abused if you're not careful.

When I get a chance this weekend I will tell you about some books I have about sugar that will be very helpful. Washkeeton, you will be interested in one that I am reading right now. It shows how food allergies are caused because of sugar. The common foods people are allergic to are usually consumed with sugar. 

I'll write more later. I just got back from a four day road trip to bring my son home from college. I plan to spend this week baking sugary christmas treats for my family because I love them!!!???


----------



## Lester_7 (Oct 3, 2008)

I remember reading a while back in a thread that you were thinking about having another a sugar free year. I am glad to read that you are going through with it! That is so incredible of you! 

You better stuff yourself silly with sugar this Christmas before the New Year! All the luck to you and your willpower!


----------



## WakingUp (Dec 30, 2008)

Two years ago I gave up sugar. ALL of it. I stopped drinking soda, stopped eating ANYthing sweet. I stopped rice, potatoes, bread, pasta... sweet sauces...If it was a carb... I stopped. Almost cold turkey. I was not "dieting". I just wanted to break that addiction and get the stuff out of my system.

My results were:
- Lost 50 lbs almost overnight (3 months) Too fast!!
- My brain kick started after 20 years and I stared thinking clearly again (to the point that I managed to finish two novels that had been in my head for a decade.)
- I needed less sleep and had more energy.
- My decision process became sharper. I became better at work, better all around.

I still don't eat much sugar/carb substance - and when I do I get a major negative result. I immediately hit a wall and get tired, sleepy... groggy. I think I may have induced a sort of diabetic reaction. 

The only downside of the whole experience is that I have to eat a LOT more often. I eat about 4-5 times a day, a good deal of protein, whole grains and beans. I am not a vegetarian but don't eat a lot of meat (financial & convenience reasons)- but my body craves protein - so I eat a lot of eggs, peanut butter, hummas, etc.

The weight has stayed off. I eat pretty healthy.

Good luck. I highly endorse giving up sugar!

--C.


----------



## Washkeeton (Oct 18, 2008)

When I went on my allergen free diet back 2 yrs ago I felt better, much better. I did eat carbs in the form of taters and rice cakes but there was no breads no pasta's nothing like that. I used a lot of bacon grease to cook with and my cholesterol also went down... my triglicerides, cholesterol, and my ratios became totally normal for the first time in my life. I do eat oatmeal... I eat a lot of fruit and vegies. I add things like raisins and all to my cereals. I try to eat a meat for breakfast and make sure that I eat something with meat and fat in it for lunch (I live in a severe climate and crave meat and fat).. as in cooked bacon grease. (personally I cant eat either peanut butter, or the almond butters, or raw almonds and peanuts... I would but my body wont let me...) I lost 50 lbs eating this way in about 3 months.. I felt so much better. The Dr told me to add back my allergens for a period and find out what they do to me... Oh boy do I know and I know what I have eaten that was wrong just by how I feel. I am adding a lot of different bean soups in this time... This time it is a lifetime change cause I know how I feel eating my allergens... Icky....


----------



## Turkish (Oct 3, 2008)

Too bad I live off white foods...carbs carbs carbs. Funny thing is, I can't gain weight for anything. I've got fast metabolism and I'm assuming the carbs only fill me up for a short time, because I am always hungry soon after. I know, I know...I need to change this!


----------



## Johncarter (Mar 29, 2009)

There is an herb called Stevia originally from Paraguay its about 300x as sweet as sugar gram for gram has no calories and has been in use for centuries more info at The Stevia Story: all about the herb that's sweeter than sugar


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

The Korean grocery stores in my area sell Stevia and the use it as a sweetener in puffed rice treats.


----------



## kettleMan (Dec 4, 2008)

Does Stevia taste like sugar or does it have that yucky fake sweet taste like sweet 'n' low has?


----------



## Janis (Apr 3, 2009)

A whole sugar free year is something I have ALWAYS wanted to do! Or a sugar free life! Wow, can you imagine that??
I'll stick with the year for now...
I've been thinking a lot lately about getting myself geared up for a sugar free year next year.....glad to find some peeps with experience. I've gone 3 months (max) with no sugar so it's gonna be tough to stick it out a whole year but I'm pretty bound and determined!
I'll update you guys later! How is a sugar free 2009 going for those of you?
My mom has gone very long periods of time with little or no sugar but I get the sweet tooth from my dad who wouldn't even DREAM of making it a day without sugar!


----------



## set2survive (Dec 29, 2008)

Honestly why do you think it is necessary to eat absolutley no sugar? Don't you eat fruit?
Sugar in moderation is not harmful. You seem to think its a poison.


----------



## Dana (Oct 10, 2008)

Nope, i don't think it's nessacery...mostly because I couldn't make it through a whole year, nor do I want to!


----------



## Samoan (Nov 26, 2008)

Where have you been rainbow gardens? I haven't seen you on here in quite some time. Maybe since the beginning of the new year. Hopefully you're just busy in these spring and upcoming summer months.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have just started to go sugar free again. I always loose weight and feel better when I am bad carb free, so far I have lost 10#s. I would like to loose 30 more. Remember consuming alcohal is consuming sugar in it's highest chemical form.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Go Go weight loss! Woo Hoo!


----------



## bartkarmen (May 28, 2009)

*1111111111111111111111*

3333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, WakingUp, your results were absolutely outstanding! Glad to hear that weight has stayed off, too.

My husband quit all sugar cold turkey a couple years ago. All he used to eat was junk and it's turned him around. He's lost a ton of weight, been working out and been so much more alive and active. It's pretty incredible. 

There has been a time that I have gone without sugar and it hasn't been terribly difficult, but I always seem to give in here and again. I still ate fruit and got natural sugars that way. How has your no sugar routine been going for you?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

preparednesspro said:


> How has your no sugar routine been going for you?


about as well as my 'no oxygen' plan...


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm on a no gay sex plan. Working out great. I'm never tempted to cheat.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Canadian said:


> I'm on a no gay sex plan. Working out great. I'm never tempted to cheat.


I am a bull **** trapped in a mans body. How ever I am loosing enough weight now that my lower back pains have gone away and I'm beginning to feel like a lipstick lesbian.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Weight loss is awesome. I gotta lose more.


----------

